
Microsoft 365 will drop support for Internet Explorer 11 next year - user5994461
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/microsoft-365-apps-say-farewell-to-internet-explorer-11-and/ba-p/1591666
======
jtokoph
I have mixed emotions as someone who had to support IE6 for years. It’s great
that we no longer have to support whatever IE quirks still exist, but super
sad that we’re down to what? 3 browser engines now?

~~~
wayneftw
I don't understand the concern over lack of browser engines.

There's only one Linux kernel and that seems to be working out just fine for
all the distros using it and all the cloud operations running those distros.
You could say that their are more Unixes than just Linux too, but among
browser engines there are also Gecko, Servo and others [0].

WebKit and Blink are both open source too and with less restrictions than the
Linux kernel since they're LGPL and not GPL.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_browser_engines#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_browser_engines#General_information)

~~~
chomp
There's only one Linux kernel that is primarily driven by volunteers, headed
up by a non-profit, and does not define and interpret a shared resource
(HTML/Javascript)

A monoculture of browser engines gives a lot of control to the parent
organizations of those engines. Google gets to define the future of HTML and
Javascript because theirs is the #1 engine by a wide margin, which in my
opinion, they got to in part due to anticompetitive practices.

Licensing doesn't mean anything in terms of the monoculture because, let's be
honest, there's only 1 Blink. You can fork, but you're still forking Google's
spec of HTML.

------
kevincox
IE11 wasn't actually that bad. I had less problems than it with Safari
(although that was a while ago and I presume development has slowed). Even
better you could download test VMs so unlike Safari I could fix bugs without
spending over $1k on hardware.

I agree that IE was awful for web developers for quite a while, but I think
that has passed. At this point I think shifting more control to Google is not
worth the "pain" of having another decent browser around.

------
cdolan
I know this does not mean companies will stop USING these old systems but...

Thank god, finally!

So many companies have old school software that still runs in legacy modes
that this will probably exist until 2040, but thankfully the commonly held web
standards can progress without ever getting a customer complaint that some
date picker doesn’t work in IE...

~~~
darkhorse13
The native datepicker has no pop up widget on Safari either, in 2020. That is
really crazy to me.

------
darkhorse13
As someone who has recently built a front-end framework [0] that supports
Internet Explorer, I say good riddance!

[0] [https://www.gethalfmoon.com](https://www.gethalfmoon.com)

------
dfabulich
This is a duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190085)

